# Q: Hi, how do i do a link of a YouTube video to put on a posting?



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Q: *Hi, how do i do a link of a you tube video to put on a posting please?

*A:* Say you want to link to YouTube video:

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W_v-sLSnuA
```
You only need the id code (after "watch?v="), not the full URL. So you will link it: 

```
[MEDIA=youtube]0W_v-sLSnuA[/MEDIA]
```
This can be accomplished in a post by painting the YouTube-Id-Code and clicking the Red YouTube icon:









Here is the end result (_Not the best possible recording quality, though_):


----------



## EgilF. (May 14, 2006)

I´ll try:


----------

